# bañar (tocar el agua de un río una plaza)



## spielenschach

Ist disen Satz richtig?

A bañar la Praça do Comércio se encuentra el  Tejo
 Die Praça do comércio ist von den Tejo _*gebadet.*_
_*Danke*_


----------



## Hexlein

Hallo, spielenschach,

nein, so kann man das auf Deutsch nicht sagen. Da würde ich sofort an eine Überschwemmung denken!! 

Ich denke, was du ausdrücken willst, ist, dass der Fluss direkt am Platz vorbeifließt? 

Direkt/unmittelbar an der Praça do Comércio fließt der Tejo.

Etwas anderes fällt mir jetzt zu der späten Stunde nicht ein. 

Viele Grüße,
Hexlein.


----------



## spielenschach

Danke. Du Kannst, aber den Tagus *hier* schauen. Er komm von Spanien, «baña» Lisboa (dazwischen Praça do Comércio - 5. Photo) und mündet einige Km entfernt (S. João da Barra, in der Nähe von Cascais).

Wie heißet baña?
Ya, ich denk das es ist vorbeifließt. Aber ein mehr poetischen Wort würde in portugiesisch 'küsst'. Wie sagt man das in deutsch? kein Ahnung?
Danke schön.


----------



## Hexlein

Ich kenne natürlich den Fluss, er ist ja nicht so klein.  Wir sagen aber normalerweise "Tejo" oder "Tajo", je nachdem ob wir uns auf den spanischen oder portugiesischen Teil beziehen.

"banhar" kann man in diesem Kontext leider nicht mit "baden" übersetzen.
"küssen" - ja, das ist natürlich eine Idee, aber es klingt wirklich sehr poetisch.

Die Praça de Comércio wird (im Süden/Norden/...)* vom Tejo geküsst. 

Vielleicht hat auch jemand noch eine andere Idee?

 *Ich denke, es würde gut klingen, wenn man angibt, an welcher Stelle der Praça der Tejo fließt.


----------



## spielenschach

Danke schön


----------



## litelchau

Könnte man da das Verb "bespülen" verwenden?


----------



## analisabeth

nein.
Vielleicht bespülen geht nicht.
Ich glaub, man kann hier auch gebadet sagen, aber so:
Die Praça do comércio wird vom Fluss Tejo _gebadet, umringt, .... oder poetisch: berührt, geschüzt._
_Oder: ganz poetisch:  Im Schutze durch den Mantel des Flusses Tejo, liegt die Praça do comercio...._


----------



## Sidjanga

_*um*spülen_ -_ wird ... *um*spült_


----------



## spielenschach

> Die Praça do comércio wird vom Fluss Tejo _gebadet, umringt, .... oder poetisch: berührt, geschüzt._
> _Oder: ganz poetisch: Im Schutze durch den Mantel des Flusses Tejo, liegt die Praça do comercio...._


 
Und geküßt? 
Was sagst du dazu?


----------

